# Deer hunting in Germany



## Munsterlndr (Oct 16, 2004)

It seems that some innovative German hunters have solved the question how do you transport a deer when your hunting vehicle is a BMW convertible and you are hunting on the autobahn at 160 MPH?

Scroll down for the answer (note, you might want to wait till after lunch) 



















































Hey, and it's cooked by the time you get home! :yikes:


----------



## InTheRiver (May 15, 2006)

WOAH!!!!!!:yikes::yikes:


----------



## NoWake (Feb 7, 2006)

And they say these new cars don't have any room under the hood.


----------



## Reel_Screamer86 (Mar 22, 2007)

*WOW that's nuts....*


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Dang...I got this in an email a couple days ago but only the last picture worked..thanks


----------



## Skibum (Oct 3, 2000)

You wouldn't even need a fork and knife. A straw would suffice:yikes:


----------



## Garret (Aug 2, 2002)

That's not a deer that's a Cougar!:lol:


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Das ist sehr Schade.


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

itchn2fish said:


> Das ist sehr Schade.


Wir können alle sprechen Deutsch mit dem Internet! :chillin:


----------



## WALLEYE SEEKER (Nov 30, 2009)

ok so how do you unpack your quarry from the transport vehicle


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> sbooy42 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang...I got this in an email a couple days ago but only the last picture worked..thanks


It was 2-3 years ago for me. 
That's not what's meant by "venison on the grille".


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

itchn2fish said:


> Das ist sehr Schade.


Ich mag, was unter Ihren Ehefrauen Haube


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Ieatantlers said:
> 
> 
> > Wir können alle sprechen Deutsch mit dem Internet! :chillin:


Douche Baeg?


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> It was 2-3 years ago for me.
> That's not what's meant by "venison on the grille".


 
WOW somebody dusted this one off... that post is 3 yrs old


----------



## Ieatantlers (Oct 7, 2008)

sbooy42 said:


> WOW somebody dusted this one off... that post is 3 yrs old


It was a spam message. It brought it up to the first page. Then I replied and the SPAM message got deleted. I didn't even see the original date, figured it was new since it was on the first page.

EDIT: It was worth it though. At least I got QDMAMAN to call me a douche bag. I feel special.


----------



## sbooy42 (Mar 6, 2007)

Ieatantlers said:


> It was a spam message. It brought it up to the first page. Then I replied and the SPAM message got deleted. I didn't even see the original date, figured it was new since it was on the first page.
> 
> EDIT: It was worth it though. At least I got QDMAMAN to call me a douche bag. I feel special.


And I thought you were just very bored:lol:

maybe it will bring up the Yote vs Nascar thread...


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Ieatantlers said:
> 
> 
> > EDIT: It was worth it though. At least I got QDMAMAN to call me a douche bag. I feel special.


Oh...you're special all right.:lol: But I wasn't calling you names, just trying to be part of the conversation.:lol::lol:


----------



## Direwolfe (Sep 11, 2007)

Depending on how far you have to drive to get home it can arrive completely cooked also!


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

The german word for packing this one home is

" Gutentight " 

:lol:


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

> Anita Dwink said:
> 
> 
> > The german word for packing this one home is
> ...


Reminds me of the German word for constipation...."_farfrompoopin_"


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Whack em and Pack em


----------



## ArrowFlinger (Sep 18, 2000)

QDMAMAN said:


> Reminds me of the German word for constipation...."_farfrompoopin_"


Sorry I have to correct you. That is the Swedish word for constipation. The german word would be AschenBloken


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Schade? Ya Schade.
Das ist nicht gut.


----------

